# How often do you use the gym and how long have you been going?



## Carina1962 (May 21, 2011)

A question to all those of you who regulary use the gym?  how long have you been going and how many times a week do you go?

I joined a month ago and try and go every other day.  I hope to continue it as long as i can as i have decided to make this part of my regular lifestyle change.  Although as some of you may be aware, weight is not dropping off me at the moment, i certainly feel fitter and healthier and my clothes are starting to fit comfortably.  I also have a Wii Fit which (before going to the gym) i used regularly but i feel  that the gym gives me that motivation to make excercise a regular part of my life and it is very convenient for me as it is just around the corner from where i work so i just pop round after work or can go in my lunch hour if i wish.  I personally feel the gym offers every form of excercise needed to stay fit and healthy - anyone agree? (or disagree?)


----------



## Carina1962 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry, i should have posted this under 'Excercise/Sport'


----------



## Robster65 (May 21, 2011)

Ive moved it for you Carina. 

I don't go to the gym but I agree that you can find just about everything you need to tone up, lose weight and remain fit. The healthy part needs to be in conjunction with a healthy lifestyle outside of the gym, such as diet and not smoking, not drinking too much, etc.

Well done and keep on gyming !

Rob


----------



## Carina1962 (May 21, 2011)

that's right Robster, with my Wii Fit although there are plenty of excercises to do on it, i didn't feel that the cardio workouts were as good as the gym machines like the X-trainer and the treadmill and also the weights are something you don't get on the Wii Fit (I think)


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2011)

Hi Carina,

I've been going to the gym for almost a year.  I do a 30 minute circuit training session three times a week at a gym called Ladyzone.  This is a good way of exercising for me because, if I feel I can't be bothered sometimes I think, 'Well, it's only half an hour - soon be over'.  We have a circle of sit-on machines and two free stations.  At the end of the session, all muscle groups have been exercised and as you improve, the level of difficulty can be increased.  I've lost 12" in total and loads of weight - so it works!

Good luck with your gym sessions.  Hope you see loads of improvement.


----------



## Ergates (May 21, 2011)

Quite impressed - you must be doing very well to go so regularly and it's awesome you get so much motivation from going to the gym.

Must admit I personally can't stand the rat on a wheel feeling, but I recognise that's a personal failing of myself.  I can't even ride my bike on rollers for long before I have to go outside for a ride.

If you're getting much fitter and stronger, enough that you're noticing it, I think you probably don't need to worry about the slower weight loss.  The chances are you're replacing fat with muscle, and muscle is denser.  Of course that might require some searching self-honesty to check that this is really what is happening.


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

I went through a couple of periods of going to the gym. First time was when I wanted to build some upper body strength to help me with my running (you'd be surprised at how tired your aems can get running a marathon with all that swinging to and fro!). I got quite into it and liked all the weights which were things I couldfn't do at home. I also really liked the rowing machine.

The second period was when I was recovering from my broken leg, when I did a lot on the treadmill and cross trainer. I wanted to be somewhere I felt safe after feeling very vulnerable about the leg for a year or so. I finally stopped going when I could no longer afford it and I didn't work in town any more - too much hassle to go all that way and the place was generally too busy for my liking!

If you have a good gym with good instructors available and good quality machines you don't have to wait around to use, then go for it! The main thing is to enjoy it, and if you work hard the endorphins you get from the exercise should mean you do!


----------



## Carina1962 (May 21, 2011)

The only thing that ever put me off going to the gym in the past was the cost but now that i'm diabetic and realise how important it is to change my lifestyle for good, i try not to think of the cost too much as i sort of look at it like a sort of health insurance, instead of paying for something in case anything goes wrong, i'm sort of paying to try and avoid anything going wrong if you get what i mean - it costs me ?20 a month as i get a discount for being a staff member so really it would be wrong of me not to


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

carina62 said:


> The only thing that ever put me off going to the gym in the past was the cost but now that i'm diabetic and realise how important it is to change my lifestyle for good, i try not to think of the cost too much as i sort of look at it like a sort of health insurance, instead of paying for something in case anything goes wrong, i'm sort of paying to try and avoid anything going wrong if you get what i mean - it costs me ?20 a month as i get a discount for being a staff member so really it would be wrong of me not to



That's a pretty good price Carina, especially as you are getting a lot out of it , and a very good philosophy too!


----------



## hotchop (May 22, 2011)

Ive been going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week since last september and i love it.

I wouldnt say that ive lost any weight but i have calves like a russian shotputter lol

I pay ?26 a month direct debit but can go everyday if i choose and have unlimited use of the pool, which i dont use.

I cant imagine not going to the gym anymore...


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> Ive been going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week since last september and i love it.
> 
> I wouldnt say that ive lost any weight but i have calves like a russian shotputter lol
> 
> ...



You could offset the cost of membership and improve the experience by stopping the fags again!  Please try again - you were doing so well! What made you go back to them?


----------



## hotchop (May 22, 2011)

I know I know......... I stopped for over 6 months, felt great, had some money left at the end of the month then.... oh I dont know what happened.

I thought I could become one of those social smokers.. those who can go weeks, months without a cig then have a few and stop again.

I cant do that.

I know its disgusting, it smells, its expensive and I have a fantastic family and I saw my mum die a horrible death due to lung cancer.. her final breaths will haunt me forever..so I know I have to stop.

I have 1 packet of prescription Zyban on the shelf..... Im going to set a date to stop


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

See? You really don't want to smoke and don't get anything out of it but guilt and fear - stop letting it have a say in your life! Good luck hotchop! If at first...


----------



## Paul (May 22, 2011)

*gym*

I started 2 years ago going every day for 1 1/2 hrs this lasted for just over a year I than went down to 3 days at the gym and 1 off that lasted for the best part of another year.
it had very little effect on my weight or long term BS levels apart from the ?1000.00 plus this has cost me it was ruining my life I have now bought a bike that i try to use as much as i can and i enjoy that more.
I was coming out of the Gym Tired,sweating,aching,and fed up with the poor results I was getting no way did I come out of the gym feeling anything like better for going.
good luck if it helps you but it did not float my boat


----------



## rhall92380 (May 22, 2011)

carina62 said:


> The only thing that ever put me off going to the gym in the past was the cost but now that i'm diabetic and realise how important it is to change my lifestyle for good, i try not to think of the cost too much as i sort of look at it like a sort of health insurance, instead of paying for something in case anything goes wrong, i'm sort of paying to try and avoid anything going wrong if you get what i mean - it costs me ?20 a month as i get a discount for being a staff member so really it would be wrong of me not to



Yes! I think of it as an investment in healthier lifestyle that is important if not essential as I am able to control my diabetes through diet and exercise - and I intend to continue with that for as long as I can. Plus I enjoy the gym. Going to the gym can cost about ?1 per day if used frequently, and can even save money - for example some retired people go every morning and are able to avoid having the heating on at home for that time.

Richard


----------



## AnnW (May 23, 2011)

A question for all you young folk - I am 66, asthmatic obviously diabetic and swim 5 times a week. My arms look as though they need ironing as I have lost a lot of weight...down  a few sizes clothes wise. Do you think, as my daughter suggests , that the gym is for me? I am not at all sure , but if I could improve my arms I'd be quite pleased !!


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2011)

Ann - not sure about gym, but on the 11 mile canoe club paddle I did weekend before last, there were several women in their 50s / 60s, who  commented that their arms were in much better shape than their friends who did either no exercise or just went to gym. They noted that the only women their age with good looking arms were canoeists / kayakers / swimmers or some combination. Not just the paddling helps, but also all the lifting boats on / off cars and from / to racks in clubhouse.
Canoeing / kayaking is particularly good for people with asthma, as large lakes / wide rivers (eg Thames) / estuaries / sea get you away from pollen, which may or may not be a trigger for your asthma. So might be worth adding some canoeing - the summer is the easiest time to learn, as most clubs run beginners' courses at weekends, and also on light evenings.


----------



## AnnW (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply  not sure about canoeing to be honest, I have a bit of a fear about 'going under' perhaps my swimming will work .. I do between 40 and 50 lengths every week day.
I envy canoeists  tho, it looks so gentle and quiet !


----------

